# pear fails to build



## dvl@ (Dec 5, 2009)

What?  Signal 11?  Hmm, This can't be good.

This is FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE


```
[root@supernews:/usr/ports/devel/pear] # make install clean
=> pear-1.9.0.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://freebsd.unixfreunde.de/sources/[/url].
pear-1.9.0.tar.bz2                            100% of  303 kB  143 kBps
===>  Extracting for pear-1.9.0
=> MD5 Checksum OK for pear-1.9.0.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for pear-1.9.0.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for pear-1.9.0
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for pear-1.9.0
===>  Configuring for pear-1.9.0
===>  Installing for pear-1.9.0
===>   pear-1.9.0 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   pear-1.9.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/pcre.so - found
===>   pear-1.9.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/xml.so - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/pear already installed

Bootstrapping Installer...................
Using previously install ... ok

Extracting installer..................
Using previously installed installer ... ok

Preparing installer..................
Updating channel "doc.php.net"
Channel "doc.php.net" is up to date
Updating channel "pear.php.net"
Channel "pear.php.net" is up to date
Updating channel "pecl.php.net"
Channel "pecl.php.net" is up to date

Installing selected packages..................
Package: PEAR-stable.............................. already installed ... ok
Package: Structures_Graph-stable.................. already installed ... ok
Package: Archive_Tar-stable....................... already installed ... ok
Package: Console_Getopt-stable.................... already installed ... ok
*** Signal 11

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pear.
[root@supernews:/usr/ports/devel/pear] #
```


----------



## dvl@ (Dec 5, 2009)

Solved by downgrading libxml2 to 2.7.6_0


----------

